# any good ways to make a striker for a turkey call w/o a lathe?



## drum3rguy (Jun 1, 2006)

I've used a carbon arrow piece before. Lot's of the carbon strikers you see out now look just like a carbon arrow. Figure out a way to put a topper on it and there ya go.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

you can use carbon arrow and a piece of 3/4 x 3/4 square poplar, pine, oak, your choice for the bell end. You will have to experiment with the length of the bell, length of the carbon rod for your sound preference. You can use pre made 5/16 red oak, hickory, maple dowels for the peg also. You can also hand carve your own strikers out of hickory sticks. Works pretty good actually.


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

Turkey wing bones were used for many years.


----------



## r.spencer (Jun 20, 2009)

Drill press. Trim your wood down to fit in the chuck then use a file to shape it. Poor mans lathe


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Couple pieces of dowel rod. One that is ~5/16" in diameter and another that is larger for the bell. Just use a drill press to drill a hole in the bell end and glue them together. I've made a bunch of stikers this way.


----------



## MikeM300 (Mar 9, 2007)

*I use a blockplane and sandpaper*

I start with a 3/4 by 3/4 "stick" and plane the corners off until it is round, then clean it up with sandpaper. I do this all the time at work, I am a carpenter/cabinet maker. It takes only a few minutes with a sharp plane.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I've used a cordless drill,and chucked a piece of wood that I wittled down to be close to round on one end,and then started the drill and held the spinning wood against my running belt sander,which I clamped in a workmate.


----------



## Hitman39039 (May 18, 2008)

http://www.customsawing.com/

Order a few dowels, a few tops, and buy a bottle of Titebond 2....Don't get any easier than that.


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Corncobs and dowl rods.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Menards here sells cherry and walnut dowels. get some 3/8 or 5/15 dowel and glue into a chunk of wood, antler,corn cob whatever. You will find the length of the dowel and the weight of the fat end all play into the sound you get.


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

Heres a couple that I made last year with a pocket knife and some sandpaper. The top one is a one piece cedar striker, the bottom one is a two piece with a hand checkered plum top and pear rod. It takes a little longer to carve them by hand (especially carving the cedar down) but they are definately one of a kind. The pot call was made by Tim Sandford, sounds and looks great.


----------



## duckdog1983 (Jul 10, 2009)

Try this link its a good post on how to. Ive been making pots and strikers for a while, I just use a lathe though. lol 

http://www.customcalls.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1231528940


----------

